# John Deere 4310



## bobwithoneo (Dec 18, 2012)

I have an 2003 JD 4310 compact utility tractor. I want to change the filters and fluids and bought a filter pack from the local JD dealer. I am looking for help with where to locate the transmission fluid filter, I have a manual and it shows the location of the filter for the ehydro model but I have the hydrostatic transmission and can only locate the suction side filter. Does anyone have knowledge of this specific model and the location of that filter?


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

On page 73 of my manual there is a filter under a plate under the tractor. the front drive shaft looks like it runs under it.


----------



## bobwithoneo (Dec 18, 2012)

I have that same manual with that same picture, but it states that the picture is for the ehydro model. I do not have that plate/cover on my hydrostatic model though. I plan on working on it this weekend so I will post where I located it unless someone who has the hydrostatic model and has done the filter changes can give me a heads up!


----------



## Gary_L (Aug 22, 2012)

I have the same tractor. There is a black cover with about 6 bolts thas have a 10mm head. Remove these and you will find the filter.


----------



## bobwithoneo (Dec 18, 2012)

I did the fluid/filter change this past weekend and what I found is this; the hydrostatic 4310 model only has one filter not 2 filters as shown in the manual. Apparently the photos in the manual are just for the ehydro model. 
The manual shows the hydraulic transmission filter under the black cover and right next to the front drive shaft. The manual photo shows a filter that is mounted vertical but mine is mounted horizontal but in relativley the same location. There is not a suction side filter on my model just the suction side screen, which I did remove and clean as part of the fluid/filter change.


----------

